# Men spray tan



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi does anyone know where you can get this done in dubai? (preffered downtown)


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

It is everywhere. Just step outside for a while. Plus it cost nothing


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, but his buttocks will not be tanned... 

just call the spa's and ask is my suggestion. I know the larger hotel spas have this service.


----------

